# Any other LaPierre owners



## dndbenson (Aug 20, 2010)

I just finished my LaPierre Sensium build and it rides really nice. Just curious who else out there is riding LaPierre?


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

I ride a Lapierre Sensium 300. Photos attached. Great ride or I think it is. I'm a mountain biker whose just bought a road bike for mid week road training and the occasional long distance road cycle race.

3DKiwi


----------



## dndbenson (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice, I have about 1k miles on mine so far with a Century and I can say the bike is a really good ride. Congrats on the purchase!


----------

